# Another great find!



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 15, 2015)

Found this on my way home from work. Thank god for traffic!
Confirmed this is a 1939.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2015)

Was it lying on the side of the road???


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 15, 2015)

HahA i wish. The reason why I thank traffic is that I took an alternate route down my old stomping grounds and remembered that an old friend has old bikes rotting away. I made him an offer and he said yes. He also threw in other cool stuff. We then drank a can of natural ice together and laughed about the cool bikes we used to build in Newport beach


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2015)

nice bike! you're riding a hot streak lately......


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks man! I am very thankful!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2015)

Natural Ice? That takes me back... I'll stop by with a 12'r and see what I can pry outta _your_ hands


----------



## larock65 (Jan 15, 2015)

Looking good Joe! You sure do have the knack for picking up the goods!


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 16, 2015)

You seem to be the most findingest guy. another good find.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 17, 2015)

I thought 39s had straight down tubes, and drop stand ears on the frames?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 17, 2015)

DX's did, Autocycles didn't.  That's a cool find.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 17, 2015)

39 has a different tank ....


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 23, 2015)

Super cool !! Im in Newps come by for a beer !


----------

